# ¿Porque se ponen condensadores en los puentes rectificadores?



## Limbo (Nov 5, 2011)

Buenas,

Pues eso ¿Porque estos condensadores?¿Que funcion tienen?





Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## gonzac.top (Nov 5, 2011)

Nunca vi esa configuracion, siempre los vi a la salida.
Pero si los capacitores atrasan la onda, atrasarian en cada etapa, y en vez de tener una sucesion de ondas positivas, inicialmente empezarias de 0v hasta el voltaje pico y se mantendria continua.

Saludos


----------



## ars (Nov 5, 2011)

Esos cap estan para mejorar el la recuperacion de la juntura al estar en inversa.
Suelen estar integrados el los puentes rectificadores que ya vienen encapsulados.

Pero a la salida seguis teniendo la senoidal rectificada. no una continua.


----------



## retrofit (Nov 5, 2011)

Se ponen para evitar que los diodos rectifiquen RF, suelen ser de un valor muy bajo ~ 1000pF
Las señales de RF pasan por los condensadores y se evita que rectificadas  y/o demoduladas  por los diodos.
Solo tienen sentido en circuitos que trabajen en RF... Transmisores, Receptores etc.

Saludos.


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 6, 2011)

yo lo vi en un doble casetera en la rectificacion,tambien los vi en algunos adaptadores de tension que usan trafos,si llevan capacitores de 0.001uF para alta frecuencias.Yo realmente crei que ayudaban a mejorar la rectificacion ayudando al valor del rizo.....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 6, 2011)

> Yo realmente crei que ayudaban a mejorar la rectificacion ayudando al valor del rizo.....


Yo tambien deduje algo asi, estabilizacion pensé.. pero ya veo que no nos ponemos de acuerdo... cada uno dice una cosa diferente..


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 6, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Yo tambien deduje algo asi, estabilizacion pensé.. pero ya veo que no nos ponemos de acuerdo... cada uno dice una cosa diferente..


Tambien deben usarse para la cuestion de rf,porque como te dije los vi en los adaptadores de voltajes universales.....


----------



## retrofit (Nov 6, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Yo tambien deduje algo asi, estabilizacion pensé.. pero ya veo que no nos ponemos de acuerdo... cada uno dice una cosa diferente..



Ese valor tan bajo como 1000pF no hace nada en 50/60 Hz su misión es evitar la RF.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 6, 2011)

Suprimen los picos de recuperacion de los diodos...


----------



## Marck (Jul 19, 2013)

re abriendo el tema es importante cuando se trata de corriente directa que usare para alimentar pedales de efectos para guitarra eléctrica? es decir LA RF puede introducirse al circuito de audio y perjudicarme? por favor una ayudita.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 20, 2013)

Buenos días Marck

Todas las precauciones que tomemos para prevenir la RF en circuitos de Audio son pocas.

La RF suele tener muy mala educación y, aunque no la invitemos, tiene la mala costumbre de colarse por todos los lados.

Pero tampoco hay que ser muy  paranoico, en la práctica, no suele haber muchos problemas.

Lo que suele dar problemas son la emisiones en AM  ya que cualquier elemento no lineal tiene tendencia a rectificar la señal de RF y demodular la señal, p.e. Diodos o uniones Base-Emisor de Transistiores, el resultado es que la señal modulante, el audio, pasaría por nuestros circuitos, esto solo pasa si estamos cerca de algún transmisor en AM que emita con suficiente potencia.


Normalmente es suficiente con que nuestro circuito esté montado dentro de una caja metálica conectada a GND y al negativo de la alimentación.

Si seguimos todas las recomendaciones en cuento a interferencias EMI no tendremos problemas.

En cuanto a esos Condensadores  que se colocan en paralelo con los Diodos de los Puentes Rectificadores, su principal misión es evitar que señales de RF que puedan venir por la Red de suministro se cuelen en nuestro equipo, estos Condensadores suelen tener un valor  de ~ 1000pF y son un corto para las señales de RF esto evíta que la RF sea rectificada (demodulada) por los Diodos pero para la frecuencia de la Red, 50Hz o 60Hz es como si no estuvieran.

Sal U2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 20, 2013)

Buen dato este, nunca supe el uso de esos capacitores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> En cuanto a esos Condensadores  que se colocan en paralelo con los Diodos de los Puentes Rectificadores, su principal misión es evitar que señales de RF que puedan venir por la Red de suministro se cuelen en nuestro equipo, estos Condensadores suelen tener un valor  de ~ 1000pF y son un corto para las señales de RF esto evíta que la RF sea rectificada (demodulada) por los Diodos pero para la frecuencia de la Red, 50Hz o 60Hz es como si no estuvieran.


Hay algunos problemas con el uso de esos capacitores que suelen traer mas daño que soluciones, aunque de todas formas es muy poco probable (casi nula la probabilidad) de que causen efectos audibles o que afecten algo "de audio"... pero si pueden molestar en EMC... aunque eso es oooootra historia .
Hay un paper muy bueno *por acá*, que explica como se debe calcular el snubber (que es una red RC) y explica algunas cosas más.

PD: Los capacitores solos no son buenos por que a la frecuencia que ocurren las oscilaciones de RF, la inductancia del circuito (terminales) y del capacitor pueden entrar en resonancia y aumentar el problema en lugar de eliminarlo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2013)

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Pues eso ¿Porque estos condensadores?¿Que funcion tienen?
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificadores/Fuentes/cappeddiode.gif
> ...



Hola Limbo, !saludos cordiales! a mucho tiempo atraz yo armei una fuente DC de 6,0  voltios  para eliminar las 4 pilas de un radio AM (ondas medias) de mi Padre pero desafortunadamiente esa tenia un zunbido molesto en el altavoz (60 hz) quando sintonizado la emisora  y no era ripple en la salida DC Lo real problema pois yo enpleei muchos microfaradios en el capacitor electrolitico del filtro.  Despues de mucho ronper mi cabeza descobri que el problema era la falta dese 4 capacitores que ustedes aca pregunta , en mi caso 10nF ceramico disco resolveu conpletamiente el zunbido molesto.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rulfo (May 22, 2020)

Buenas, tengo el siguiente amplificador montado, el cual deje de utilizar, ya que por momento le entraba un pequeño ruido, como uuuuummmmmmm, y al escucharlo por los auriculares era bastante molesto, trate de aumentarle el filtrado, filtro EMI, y nada no había manera, y ayer recordé este tema y lo que comento Daniel, y le monte unos condensadores cerámicos de 10 nf en el puente rectificador. 
INCREIBLE
Llevó unas dos horas escuchando música, y desapareció por completo. 
Gracias 





						Amplificador híbrido Clase "A" para auriculares.
					

el usuario electromecánico, me comento que podría poner fotos de como iba este pequeño proyecto, así que para aquel que quiera, aquí va:  Se trata de un previo con una etapa con la válvula 12au7(ecc82) y una segunda etapa con dos mosfets irf510 trabajando en clase A, con una ganancia total de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (May 23, 2020)

Un ejemplo de una fuente de alimentación de un fabricante de kit en el que incorpora los condesadores en el puente de diodos; uno para cada diodo. La función ya se conoce. En este caso son poliester, no cerámicos.



.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2020)

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Un ejemplo de una fuente de alimentación de un fabricante de kit en el que incorpora los condesadores en el puente de diodos; uno para cada diodo. La función ya se conoce. En este caso son poliester, no cerámicos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191122
> 
> .


Hola a todos , cuanto a lo capacitor sener de disco ceramico o de poliester mectalizado en esa aplicación de desacople en los diodos de la puente rectificadora todos los dos andan de 10 !.
Lo que se pasa en otra ocasión es enpleyar capacitores de disco ceramico en circuitos de Audio , donde lo mas correcto es enpleyar los capacitores de poliester mectalizado porque eses  funcionan mucho mejor.
Capacitores de disco ceramicos son de buenas prestaciones en circuitos de desacople y de radiofrequenzia  , pero en circuitos de Audio NO !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rulfo (May 23, 2020)

Daniel, yo se los puse cerámicos, y la verdad que van estupendo, han cortado el ruido por completo..
¿Me aconsejas de cambiarlos por poliester?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Daniel, yo se los puse cerámicos, y la verdad que van estupendo, han cortado el ruido por completo..
> ¿Me aconsejas de cambiarlos por poliester?


Yo te recomiendo revisar el puente rectificador que has usado, por que debes usar diodos rápidos ya que esos "trafos de dicroicas" son fuentes conmutadas sin rectificación ni filtro a la salida y trabajan por encima de los 30kHz...


----------



## rulfo (May 23, 2020)

Pensaba que eran transformadores lineales, ya que lo tengo a la salida es tensión alterna...
Estos son de los que se utilizaban hace ya unos cuantos años..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Daniel, yo se los puse cerámicos, y la verdad que van estupendo, han cortado el ruido por completo..
> ¿Me aconsejas de cambiarlos por poliester?


No es nesesario eso , recordese que "time que sienpre gaña NO si canbia" , Jajajajajajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Estos son de los que se utilizaban hace ya unos cuantos años..


Ahhhh....si son viejos entonces pueden ser trafos "comunes" y todo OK....pero desde la segunda foto parece un "trafo conmutado".
Mirando ampliada la primera foto parecen verse las láminas de un núcleo tradicional.


----------



## rulfo (May 23, 2020)

Exacto, es de los  "Twraficionales"
Tengo varios de estos por ahy montados en algún que otro "amplificador", la calidad no es muy buena, calienta más de lo normal, con el tiempo suenan, pero bueno puede valer...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2020)

Lo que me llama la atención es que tengas que usar capacitores con los diodos para eliminar el huummmm, por que ese no es el ruido que la conmutación de los diodos podría generar.
Pero bueno, si así funciona bien...no se toca.


----------



## rulfo (May 23, 2020)

Ni idea, la cosa es que se ha quitado, no era un ruido continuo, era por momentos, desde mi ignorancia pienso que provenía desde la misma línea de Red...


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Ni idea, la cosa es que se ha quitado, no era un ruido continuo, era por momentos, desde mi ignorancia pienso que provenía desde la misma línea de Red...


Es por el ruido de línea.
Un compañero de trabajo no podía escuchar radio cuando le encendían una máquina cercana que tenía un variador de velocidad.  
Al desenchufarla, durante ese momento que tardan es descargarse los electrolíticos se escuchaba perfecto --> Pasó a usar la radio con pilas.

La función de los condensadores es presentar un cortocircuito para los pulsos de alta frecuencia que te entran vía la capacidad parásita entre primario y secundario.  
Lo mas común son condensadores de 1n..10n en paralelo con los diodos.  Pero también se puede poner directamente en el secundario como hacían en la fuente de la Noblex 7 mares


----------



## rulfo (May 23, 2020)

Pensaba que los llamados filtro EMI, como el que aparece en la imagen que subi, se encargaban de esa función...


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2020)

Cuando el equipo tiene una fuente conmutada el fabricante está obligado a un filtro EMI pero para que no meta ruido en línea. Obviamente te sirve en los dos sentidos.

En equipos con transformador tradicional no te obligan a nada,  pero si se trata de algo sensible algo tenés que hacer y nada tan simple como 1...4 condensadores.


----------



## rulfo (May 23, 2020)

Ahora que comentas lo de la obligacion por ley, hay un  montón de fuentes conmutadas para pc que he visto que llevan los huecos para dichos componentes, como bobina, condensadores..
Pero sin poner, no se hasta que punto se cumplirá dicha ley...


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2020)

Son especificaciones para homologar el producto, no que vayas preso.


----------



## ngc1976 (May 10, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay algunos problemas con el uso de esos capacitores que suelen traer mas daño que soluciones, aunque de todas formas es muy poco probable (casi nula la probabilidad) de que causen efectos audibles o que afecten algo "de audio"... pero si pueden molestar en EMC... aunque eso es oooootra historia .
> Hay un paper muy bueno *por acá*, que explica como se debe calcular el snubber (que es una red RC) y explica algunas cosas más.
> 
> PD: Los capacitores solos no son buenos por que a la frecuencia que ocurren las oscilaciones de RF, la inductancia del circuito (terminales) y del capacitor pueden entrar en resonancia y aumentar el problema en lugar de eliminarlo.


Hola Doctor, aprovecho el hilo para preguntarle, en las fuentes de alta tensión de equipos valvulares se acostumbraba a colocar en paralelo con los rectificadores ese capacitor de 1000 pf más una resistencia de alto valor, generalmente entre 100 a 470 k, nunca encontré una respuesta satisfactoria al motivo de dichos elementos en paralelo, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2022)

La verdad es que no tengo la mas palida idea de cual podría ser el motivo de usarlos en una fuente para equipo valvular, a menos que el inductor del filtro PI LC se pusiera loco con las conmutaciones de los diodos....pero no creo que eso sea el origen de su presencia.
Tal vez el amigo @Rorschach sepa algo al respecto...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2022)

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola Doctor, aprovecho el hilo para preguntarle, en las fuentes de alta tensión de equipos valvulares se acostumbraba a colocar en paralelo con los rectificadores ese capacitor de 1000 pf más una resistencia de alto valor, generalmente entre 100 a 470 k, nunca encontré una respuesta satisfactoria al motivo de dichos elementos en paralelo, saludos


La función del resistor en paralelo es aparear la tensión reversa ( esa cuando lo diodo di queda cortado) entre los diodos cuando en série.
Ya lo capacitor en paralelo es desacople de sinales alternados de alta frequenzia.
Cierta ves cuando jo aun era un pibe , arme una fuente DC para substituir las pilas de un radio , peeeeero habia un terrible zunbido sumado a lo audio sienpre cuando si sintonizava una radio AM.
Ese zunbido NO era richazo de AC mala filtrada (120Hz) y si una especie de inteferencia que solamente fue solucionada con la adicción de los bendicos capacitores de 10nF en paralelo con los diodos rectificadores de la fuente.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Rorschach (May 10, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La verdad es que no tengo la mas palida idea de cual podría ser el motivo de usarlos en una fuente para equipo valvular, a menos que el inductor del filtro PI LC se pusiera loco con las conmutaciones de los diodos....pero no creo que eso sea el origen de su presencia.
> Tal vez el amigo @Rorschach sepa algo al respecto...





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La función del resistor en paralelo es aparear la tensión reversa ( esa cuando lo diodo di queda cortado) entre los diodos cuando en série.
> Ya lo capacitor en paralelo es desacople de sinales alternados de alta frequenzia.
> Cierta ves cuando jo aun era un pibe , arme una fuente DC para substituir las pilas de un radio , peeeeero habia un terrible zunbido sumado a lo audio sienpre cuando si sintonizava una radio AM.
> Ese zunbido NO era richazo de AC mala filtrada (120Hz) y si una especie de inteferencia que solamente fue solucionada con la adicción de los bendicos capacitores de 10nF en paralelo con los diodos rectificadores de la fuente.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Ahí ya lo explicó muy bien Ganiel Gopez !!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Ahí ya lo explicó muy bien Ganiel Gopez !!!!


OK, pero cual es la causa de esa "interferencia" en la banda AM ???

Los diodos actuales cortan igual de rápido o más que los "silicones"   viejos pero *YO* nunca he tenido generación de interferencia en la banda de AM ni en ninguna otra, y eso que he conectado radios AM y radios FM a los trafos esos multitensión que rectifican con 1N4004 y filtran con 470uF...bah...una fuente completamente ped0rr4...

*PD:* Tendría que hacer un puente con los viejos BY127 y ver que sucede ahí, pero los filtros de la fuente deberían ser, para el lado de la radio, un cortocircuito para la RF, y el trafo un circuito abierto para el lado de la red de 220V....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK, pero cual es la causa de esa "interferencia" en la banda AM ???
> 
> Los diodos actuales cortan igual de rápido o más que los "silicones"   viejos pero *YO* nunca he tenido generación de interferencia en la banda de AM ni en ninguna otra, y eso que he conectado radios AM y radios FM a los trafos esos multitensión que rectifican con 1N4004 y filtran con 470uF...bah...una fuente completamente ped0rr4...
> 
> *PD:* Tendría que hacer un puente con los viejos BY127 y ver que sucede ahí, pero los filtros de la fuente deberían ser, para el lado de la radio, un cortocircuito para la RF, y el trafo un circuito abierto para el lado de la red de 220V....


Bueno , lo que realmente si paso aun no se , solo se que fue asi , despues de muuuucha peleya resolvi poner los bendictos capacitores de 10nF ceramicos tipo lenteja en paralelo con los diodos rectificadores y la interferencia molesta finalmente acabo .
Lo zunbido molesto solamente aparecia cuando una emisora de AM era sintonizada , con lo radio fuera de sintonia  no habia cualquer zunbido sumado a lo audio ( en ese caso habia solamente lo ruido natural de la banda ).
!Saludos!


----------



## ngc1976 (May 10, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK, pero cual es la causa de esa "interferencia" en la banda AM ???
> 
> Los diodos actuales cortan igual de rápido o más que los "silicones"   viejos pero *YO* nunca he tenido generación de interferencia en la banda de AM ni en ninguna otra, y eso que he conectado radios AM y radios FM a los trafos esos multitensión que rectifican con 1N4004 y filtran con 470uF...bah...una fuente completamente ped0rr4...
> 
> *PD:* Tendría que hacer un puente con los viejos BY127 y ver que sucede ahí, pero los filtros de la fuente deberían ser, para el lado de la radio, un cortocircuito para la RF, y el trafo un circuito abierto para el lado de la red de 220V....


A título informativo dónde más he visto esa configuración es en las fuentes de antiguos transmisores de radio de am y casualmente con los diodos BY127 (versión verde o naranja), saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2022)

Y sí...es probable que tuvieran "algún problema" que emparchaban con esos capacitores, pero como te digo, a mí nunca me pasó alimentando radios AM y FM con fuentes comunes y ordinarias...


----------



## unmonje (May 10, 2022)

Yo deje de escuchar AM cuando aparecieron los tubos Fluorescentes para arruinar todo el planeta !!!


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 10, 2022)

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Pues eso ¿Porque estos condensadores?¿Que funcion tienen?
> 
> ...


Por qué. Separado indica pregunta
Porque. Junto indica respuesta


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Yo deje de escuchar AM cuando aparecieron los tubos Fluorescentes para arruinar todo el planeta !!!


Las lamparas a LED , las fuentes conmutadas tipo : cargadores de celular , PC (computadoras personales ) , Televisores modernos , Modens , Adegas Electronicas de viños , Impressoras , Receptores satelitales, etc.... tanbien vieron para contribuir con esa poluición electrica.
!Saludos!


----------



## J2C (May 10, 2022)

.






Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Las lamparas a LED , las fuentes conmutadas tipo : cargadores de celular , PC (computadoras personales ) , Televisores modernos , Modens , Adegas Electronicas de viños , Impressoras , Receptores satelitales, etc.... tanbien vieron para contribuir con esa poluición electrica.
> !Saludos!


 
Demasiado gre, gre para decir Gregorio !!!!


Resumiendo:  Desde que 1985 empezó a aparecer la computación hogareña con sus benditas fuentes switching.




Salu2.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 11, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> "sus benditas fuentes switching."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mejor desciendo : sus desgraciadas fuentes switching ( o conmutadas) .
!Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (May 11, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Mejor desciendo : sus desgraciadas fuentes switching ( o conmutadas) .
> !Saludos!


O simplemente : SMPS


----------



## ngc1976 (May 11, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Yo deje de escuchar AM cuando aparecieron los tubos Fluorescentes para arruinar todo el planeta !!!


mmmm....comparados a las luces Led eran silenciosos a nivel emi o interferencia radiolectrica


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 11, 2022)

Cuando venía algún cliente quejándose de que en la cocina no recibía bien la AM, siempre le sugeríamos revisar con el fluorescente apagado.

Sí ponía cara de no creer, acercaba el aparato al mostrador y le demostraba que era imposible escuchar emisoras sin ruido e interferencias. En el mostrador habían dos fluorescentes atornillados en la madera "encimera".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 11, 2022)

La gran verdad y realidad es que las Radios AM si quedan fadada a jubilación y estinción en muy poco tienpo.
La India logro reverter ese triste final , modernizou la AM enpleyando  modulación Digital (DRM) y hoy logra alta fidelidad totalmente  livre de las interferencias molestas tan comunes que hay hoy en dia que hasta rivaliza con lo FM Broadcasting.
!Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (May 11, 2022)

DRM ( Digital Radio Mondiale ) : Aquí


----------



## unmonje (May 11, 2022)

Habrá que esperar esas inversiones privadas en la AM, privadas de todo. (Quiera la creación !! )    🥴🤣🙏


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 27, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> "OK, pero cual es la causa de esa "interferencia" en la banda AM ???"





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> "Los diodos actuales cortan igual de rápido o más que los "silicones"   viejos pero *YO* nunca he tenido generación de interferencia en la banda de AM ni en ninguna otra"


Hola caro Don Dr.Z , jo encontre al acaso ( o quizaz  al azar) y nin tanpoco estabas procurando por esa esplicación para tu enquietude.
Mire en ese enlaçe aca : https://worldradiohistory.com/UK/Practical/Wireless/60s/PW-1962-06.pdf ,  pagina 129 y 130 , figura N°3 y 4.
Aca tenemos la ezacta esplicación de que si paso conmigo.
!Suerte en los estudios!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> pagina 129 y 130 , figura N°3 y 4.



Solo 96 páginas


----------



## J2C (Jun 27, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solo 96 páginas



Pues las páginas 129 y 130 se encuentran dentro del archivo   

Seguro que no han escaneado páginas de solo publicidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2022)

Están dentro de la página 39  🤷‍♂️


----------



## J2C (Jun 27, 2022)

Yes

Üi


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2022)

Hola a todos , descurpen por NO esplicar que lo numero de referenzia que jo adoptei,  es justamente lo que aparece mas arriba de cada pagina.
!Buenos estudios de una esplicación técnica de un efecto ( o defecto) raro , pero que hay , hay hecha ya  60 años de atraz, Jajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

